# Square U-bolts. Stainless steel or solid galvanized steel?



## FishinChips87 (Oct 9, 2012)

I need to buy new square U-bolts for my winch post. The tongue is 2x3 square tubing and the winch posts mounting plate is 1/8" thick. I'm thinking I should get a 2 1/16" x 3 3/4" square U-bolt. But stainless or galvanized?


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 9, 2012)

3/4 doesnt seem long enough to get thru 3" tounge, 1/8 plate and put a locknut on it, you should have a minimum of 2 threads through the nut imo, id also use galv if it was me.


----------



## FishinChips87 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is what it looks like now.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 9, 2012)

I wouldn't spend the money on stainless if it was me. Id use nyloc nuts as well. If them are 3.75 then the length is probably good.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> I wouldn't spend the money on stainless if it was me. Id use nyloc nuts as well. If them are 3.75 then the length is probably good.



X2
and I did.


----------



## cva34 (Oct 14, 2012)

In general galvanized is fine as ,esp for wench stand it should never be in water.As for length a little longer is OK too short is unacceptable,,,cva34


----------

